# java fern, java moss question



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

I am new to this hobby, so I picked these two most hardy plants. But neither did well so far.
My java fern is growing, but I found the tips of new leaves looked little brown and transparent (about 1/4 area of the whole leaf). What kind of problem it could be? 

I bought a handful java moss and tied them on my driftwood. It's almost 3 weeks, most of them turned brown and seems decaying. My tank had been setup for more than 4weeks, the water is kind of yellowish and cloudy. I thought it might be due to the decaying moss. 

30w CFL over 10g tank, 1ml excel everyday, no CO2, plain substrate.
Water is from pet store. PH6.6.
I also have moneywort, pennywort, Rotala indica growing much better than java moss and java fern. And my fish is happy too. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Feb 10, 2006)

You might try soaking your driftwood in hot water on and off for a couple of days for everything to come out. Think that's the reasoning for the yellar water. Looks like you have enough light. Have any pics, what fish are in the tank, you might need more food for the plants.. I would also check all your water perameters and post


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What type of water are you using?... If you are using a RO/DI water you will need to add nutrients back into the water, even with tap water you need to add micro/macro nutrients. 

You need to test your nitrate (N03) & phosphates (P04) levels and keep the N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1ppm.

Also make sure to spread the moss out before tieing it down to the wood; don't keep it in one big lump.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you guys very much. 

Here is a little bit more about my tank:
10g, 30watt CFL 6400K
1mL excel per day
2 dwarf gourami and 4 small tiger barbs (3-4cm), 4 oto, feed twice a day
java moss, java fern, moneywort, pennywort, rotala indica
plain gravel.
Fert: Tetra FloraPride + self-made fertilizer (similar to tripica mastergrow).
pH ~6.6, GH <25ppm, NO3 <20ppm, NO2 0.5-1ppm (these 4 parameters were tested with Mardel 5in1 test strip)

Since i have a lot fish load, i think N/P should be enough. Perhaps K/Ca/Mg is a little short as I didn't dose too much my self-made fert. The problem I mentioned is shown in the java fern picture. The very left leaf is half-brown or transparent.
Rotala, pennywort and moneywort grow much better. Is that because jave fern/moss are slow-growing and cannot compete with other plants?

Also I found some algae in my tank. Although not very much, I am a little concerned they will get out of control. 

Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

algae photo


----------



## ilgt (Feb 7, 2006)

trenac said:


> What type of water are you using?... If you are using a RO/DI water you will need to add nutrients back into the water, even with tap water you need to add micro/macro nutrients.
> 
> You need to test your nitrate (N03) & phosphates (P04) levels and keep the N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1ppm.
> 
> Also make sure to spread the moss out before tieing it down to the wood; don't keep it in one big lump.


I buy water from lps, because local tapwater seems bad. The water quality report says very high sodium (200ppm) and bicarbonate (~360ppm), low calcium(3ppm). total dissolved solids 540ppm.


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah m,ake sure you spread out the java moss so the little moss threads aren't cover each other too much.Or they'll block out the light from each other.I think bicarbonate and low calcium is okay but I dunno about the sodium part.


----------

